# TB500 and hip pain



## shenky (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello friends,

I suffer from chronic hip pain. I have gone to physical therapy and work the exercises nearly everyday. The pain has gotten better, but I'm still miserable. I can't work out my legs anymore without being crippled for days afterward, sand because of this I've had to avoid leg work outs for several works, which is driving me crazy. Also, jiu jitsu is very painful.  

I'm curious if TB500 might be able to absolve my problems. My pain is from chronic tightness in my hip, pelvic, hamstring and quadricep complexes, and yes I stretch probably more than anyone else you know. TB500 can not loosen me up, yes, but I'm curious if because of the tightness I have inflammation in a deep muscle complex that might be absolved with tb500. 

Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2014)

If you think it's inflammation then go see the doc for anti-inflammatory drugs. Not prednisone. There are others. Lodine? I think that's one. I can't remember what I had for my rib. Anyway point is there are better anti inflammatory drugs and since is scripted you know it's legit


----------



## bugman (Dec 6, 2014)

not trying to hijack the thread shenky sorry.  BUT POB... why not prednisone?   Shenky, I'm unfamiliar with the TB500 as far as personal experience.  I've READ great things about it or horrible things regarding its legitimacy.  no middle ground.  Also, the great things I did read, sounded like it was more of an advertisement than a "usage log".


----------



## shenky (Dec 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you think it's inflammation then go see the doc for anti-inflammatory drugs. Not prednisone. There are others. Lodine? I think that's one. I can't remember what I had for my rib. Anyway point is there are better anti inflammatory drugs and since is scripted you know it's legit



You're absolutely right, however my employer no longer offers insurance, so the doc visit, plus prescription medication would leave me with less disposable income than you neighborhood crack whore


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 6, 2014)

i have been using tb-500 for tendenitis in my elbow for the past 6 weeks.  for the first 4 weeks i used 6mg and and have been using 2 mg a week now.  i am not sold, my elbow still hurts, but my injury is different than yours.  not sure if this helps but thought i would share my experience.


----------



## shenky (Dec 7, 2014)

curtisvill said:


> i have been using tb-500 for tendenitis in my elbow for the past 6 weeks.  for the first 4 weeks i used 6mg and and have been using 2 mg a week now.  i am not sold, my elbow still hurts, but my injury is different than yours.  not sure if this helps but thought i would share my experience.



That's stranger because I was under the impression tb500 was great for tendinitis. Sure it is legit?


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 7, 2014)

shenky said:


> That's stranger because I was under the impression tb500 was great for tendinitis. Sure it is legit?



i think part of my problem is that i don't let it rest enough to fully heal.  just when it seems to be getting better i do something that re-injures it or increases the pain, the other day i grabbed our x-mas tree wrong when setting it up and i have another minor flare up.  the tb-500 came from pepbridge, i would like to think it is legit, but at the end of the day i am not totally sure.


----------



## snake (Dec 7, 2014)

I used it at a slightly lighter dose than what is recommended for a few weeks. All it did was make my wallet lighter. I got it from s well know peptide company so I feel it was legit. Garbage but legitimate garbage.


----------



## shenky (Dec 15, 2014)

snake said:


> I used it at a slightly lighter dose than what is recommended for a few weeks. All it did was make my wallet lighter. I got it from s well know peptide company so I feel it was legit. Garbage but legitimate garbage.



good to know. I'm just going to continue stretching and stuff


----------



## 11Bravo (Dec 18, 2014)

I used the TB-500 from labpe and it worked very well for my shoulders and knee. It takes a while but it worked for me.


----------

